# Estrogen Dominance



## BarBella (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,

I'm hoping I may come across another lady with the same difficulties as me or have known/helped somebody in the same position. I'm very estrogen dominant and carry the majority of my fat on my lower half as well as that on the health side I get terrible PMT :/

Has anybody tried an estrogen detox or has any suggestions on ways to regulate them?

Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I am!! It sucks ass !! Big time!! However on said that I haven't got the first clue how to sort it!!

Think just cutting down bf in general is the way to go!!

Never heard about the detox tho sounds interesting


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Try this link

http://www.oxygenmag.com.au/Members/CovergirlSecrets/PennyLomas/tabid/4122/entryid/619/My-7day-Estrogen-Cleanse.aspx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Diindolylmethane (DIM) helps reduce estrogen receptors - promoting a healthy estrogen balance.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

are you taking any birth control? switch to the injection or the implant- worked wonders for me


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Diindolylmethane (DIM) helps reduce estrogen receptors - promoting a healthy estrogen balance.


Does this have to be prescribed??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nope. You can buy it as a supplement


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope. You can buy it as a supplement


Yay!!! 

Off to go look


----------



## BarBella (Sep 9, 2013)

So far I have worked on improving my digestion, taking a probiotic and L-Glutamine I then increased my Omega-3 Fats by increasing my fish intake and supplementing with fish oil.

I also take a Tumeric, Green Tea, Vitamin-B Complex and Vitamin D to all help support healthy body composition it's all helped but I still can't budge to 'lower buldge'.

I did try DIM prior to this combination of supplements but it's effects were minimal, it may be possible that it's now the right time for me to start taking it now?

I have done a lot of reading on ways to naturally reduce estrogen and there's a step by step process to follow with regards to detoxifying, I've followed them and my PMT has improved vastly but the fat on the hips and thighs does not wanna budge..

I think I may try the DIM again and see how I go


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Some female bodybuilers use novaldex to reduce estrogen binding to receptors in the hips/bum .

EDIT it is worth speaking to females that have used novaldex for this purpose .

Also contraception pills can cause bloat/fat weight , I believe the coil is the better option than pill or implant .


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> Some female bodybuilers use novaldex to reduce estrogen binding to receptors in the hips/bum .


Interesting, gotta ask, because it's a SERM and I think is also used to treat gynecomastia does it also affect the breasts in women?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> Some female bodybuilers use novaldex to reduce estrogen binding to receptors in the hips/bum .


Yes was about to mention this also ladies,,,,have a look into nolvadex,,or tamoxifen as its known medically


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Interesting, gotta ask, because it's a SERM and I think is also used to treat gynecomastia does it also affect the breasts in women?


If you have fully developed breasts then it doesnt really matter about binding to breast tissue but it wont fully stop breasts "sagging" (couldnt think of a better word sorry) also iirc novaldex is used to fight breast cancer .

Wherever the estrogen receptors are located the SERM will do its job to hinder the binding process be it breast hips bum .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BarBella said:


> So far I have worked on improving my digestion, taking a probiotic and L-Glutamine I then increased my Omega-3 Fats by increasing my fish intake and supplementing with fish oil.
> 
> I also take a Tumeric, Green Tea, Vitamin-B Complex and Vitamin D to all help support healthy body composition it's all helped but I still can't budge to 'lower buldge'.
> 
> ...


Nolvadex might be a good call for prolonged issues, but with a mild imbalance DIM or indole-3-carbinol might be the best first line choice... have you had any blood tests done to confirm an hormonal imbalance or is it something identified from your body fat distribution and other symptoms?

Either way I'll dig around for some more info for appropriate dosages of DIM and the like.

One thing I did want to say is that changes in your body fat distribution will not occur quickly with existing fat stores - you'll basically have to lose the fat you have, alter your hormonal balance, and then gain again to see a more preferable curvy redistribution. I won't just shift to where you want it to go as hormones change - it will all stay in its place and only new fat distribution will be altered. In this respect exercise and general calorie/dietary control is just as important as anything specifically to deal with the hormonal issues.

You have by the looks of it implemented some good dietary changes already though which should offer some benefit.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, have been reading up some clinical papers and possibly better than DIM might be good old Indole 3 Carbinol.

I3C is a natural compound found in cruciferous veg like broccoli, sprouts, cabbage - basically all the healthy veg that most of us hated as kids. It is well absorbed from supplements, and is noted to exert beneficial effects lowering the types of estrogen that are most responsible for highly estrogenic side effects and physiological symptoms. Part of how it does this is by some of it converting to DIM.

The dose required is not specifically established, but in pre menopausal women it shows definite effect upon estrogen (when taken as an anticancer supplement) at 200-300mg per day, and with lower doses in post menopausal women. You should be able to get tubs of 60x 200mg tabs for around £20-25 which isn't exactly super cheap but at least this supp does actually work. You can possibly get it cheaper than that however if you shop around online.

I would suggest trying this for a few months (unless you experience any issues of course) in combination with all the good stuff you've been doing so far such as exercise, diet and other beneficial supp's. I know you are taking omega 3's already, but do stay tight on that in particular, and don't stop at taking those. Also be careful not to consume excess omega 6 from dietary sources.

I'm out of suggestions now, but I hope that helps.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

would this be suitable for somebody on HRT (due to total hysterectomy) as recently said person had begun to get that "middle aged " spread & is unhappy about this..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@ah24 wrote a great article on this... I remember it from aaaaaages ago

http://www.adamhayley.co.uk/control-estrogen-if-you-want-lean-legs/


----------



## BarBella (Sep 9, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Ok, have been reading up some clinical papers and possibly better than DIM might be good old Indole 3 Carbinol.
> 
> I3C is a natural compound found in cruciferous veg like broccoli, sprouts, cabbage - basically all the healthy veg that most of us hated as kids. It is well absorbed from supplements, and is noted to exert beneficial effects lowering the types of estrogen that are most responsible for highly estrogenic side effects and physiological symptoms. Part of how it does this is by some of it converting to DIM.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much what fantastic advice, that most definitely helps. I'd never even heard about I3C before! I have had blood tests that show my testosterone levels to be very low and oestragiol quite high I am in the process of being potentially diagnosed with endometriosis but that hasn't been confirmed yet which is potentially the cause for the imbalance although my understanding of the condition isn't great.

It's more for the health benefits more than anything else and I really want to prevent them having to force me to take birth control of some sort as it sends me bat poo crazy! The benefits of losing the stubborn fat would be fantastic. I manage my sugar intake but still have a weekly cheat, part of me thinks that's still not enough to see a real impact although I will be dieting from October to Xmas so I can indulge a bit  so may that 3 month period without any sugar abuse will help me out further.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BarBella said:


> Thank you so much what fantastic advice, that most definitely helps. I'd never even heard about I3C before! I have had blood tests that show my testosterone levels to be very low and oestragiol quite high I am in the process of being potentially diagnosed with endometriosis but that hasn't been confirmed yet which is potentially the cause for the imbalance although my understanding of the condition isn't great.
> 
> It's more for the health benefits more than anything else and I really want to prevent them having to force me to take birth control of some sort as it sends me bat poo crazy! The benefits of losing the stubborn fat would be fantastic. I manage my sugar intake but still have a weekly cheat, part of me thinks that's still not enough to see a real impact although I will be dieting from October to Xmas so I can indulge a bit  so may that 3 month period without any sugar abuse will help me out further.


Glad that helps. I think what you are looking to do is smart, and get the balance right with your hormones and it will likely prevent/limit a whole range of possibly girly problems now and later. In respect of having a little bit of junk now and again, some people may not be able to handle that, but I think in all honesty the vast majority of people are fine to do that without problems so long as diet is mostly healthy... set the body working right and it is easily capable of processing some wonderful tasting nutritional nastiness... is only when that stuff becomes the staple diet and the healthy stuff becomes occasional that problems develop I think. You seem to be doing most things right from what I can see. :thumbup1:



RXQueenie said:


> @ah24 wrote a great article on this... I remember it from aaaaaages ago
> 
> http://www.adamhayley.co.uk/control-estrogen-if-you-want-lean-legs/


That's a very nice article, good stuff in there and those tips will definitely help. The only little thing I think is worth a comment upon is the recommendation to take calcium-d-glucarate. CDG is definitely a decent supp and the rationale for taking it is sound, but there's a problem with cost effectiveness and dosing that actually works to a measurable degree - in clinical trials the effective dose for reducing levels of estrogenic compounds is way higher than standard dose supp's will provide.

Most supplement companies suggest a typical dose of around 3,000mg per day of this, but in reality you need a minimum of 200mg/1kg bodyweight per day - so if you weigh 130lbs you'd need not 3,000mg but 12,000mg per day, and of course more if heavier... at that dose it starts to get very expensive indeed. Lower doses do have an effect though, but the dose response is fairly linear in that half the dose will only have half the effect, and the effect only really becomes significant when at 200mg/1kg bodyweight.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

dtlv said:


> That's a very nice article, good stuff in there and those tips will definitely help. The only little thing I think is worth a comment upon is the recommendation to take calcium-d-glucarate. CDG is definitely a decent supp and the rationale for taking it is sound, but there's a problem with cost effectiveness and dosing that actually works to a measurable degree - in clinical trials the effective dose for reducing levels of estrogenic compounds is way higher than standard dose supp's will provide.
> 
> Most supplement companies suggest a typical dose of around 3,000mg per day of this, but in reality you need a minimum of 200mg/1kg bodyweight per day - so if you weigh 130lbs you'd need not 3,000mg but 12,000mg per day, and of course more if heavier... at that dose it starts to get very expensive indeed. Lower doses do have an effect though, but the dose response is fairly linear in that half the dose will only have half the effect, and the effect only really becomes significant when at 200mg/1kg bodyweight.


Thanks for the input mate! Never knew that about dosing, recently I've gone back to using DIM with female clints again, and seems to be doing the trick


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

xpower said:


> would this be suitable for somebody on HRT (due to total hysterectomy) as recently said person had begun to get that "middle aged " spread & is unhappy about this..


I think not because the issues are different - too little estrogen rather than too much. IC3, in very simple terms, helps the body clear excess estrogen and especially excess metabolites of estrogen that can cause health issues, whereas post hysterectomy the problems are more that estrogen is too low and that causes a range of different issues.

The main supp's likely to help post hysterectomy are vitamin e (a supp that contains both alpha-tocopherol and tocotrienol forms of vitamin e), calcium and vitamin d3 (high dose the d3, not the low dose [email protected] stuff sold in super markets), a decent magnesium supplement (magnesium glycinate or ascorbate etc) and omega 3's. B vitamins important too so maybe a b vitamin complex. DHEA is possibly the most useful of all however as that will help stabilise and increase estrogen levels somewhat when taken at a decent enough dose.

The above combo should deal with energy levels, hot flushes, protect bone mineral mass and stabilize mood pretty well if on top of a healthy diet and exercise which of course are more important than any supp's alone. The only time Ic3 may be useful for someone post hysterectomy I guess is if they are on HRT and are dosed too high, in which case no DHEA and possibly go with Ic3 until the HRT dose is adjusted. Any recommendations there should come from an endocrinologist though not some mod on a forum who is getting close to talking about stuff outside his knowledge area!!!

Seriously, if unsure about any of this seek qualified help - am not specialized in this, can only offer my opinion.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Thanks for the input mate! Never knew that about dosing, recently I've gone back to using DIM with female clints again, and seems to be doing the trick


No worries mate, and was an excellent article. :thumbup1:

Just found a reference to what I was talking about of you want to take a looky - http://examine.com/supplements/Calcium-D-Glucarate/


----------



## GGreen303 (Jun 20, 2013)

try the supplement


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you confirmed clinically that you have estrogen dominance?

If so, try progesterone creams. I have not seen that mentioned on this thread.

There is no magic bullet for hormonal control.

Life is about balance and many factors come into play to affect your hormone balance.

http://www.womentowomen.com/hormonal-imbalance/estrogen-dominance/

http://www.adamhayley.co.uk/control-...ant-lean-legs/

is good advice.

You seem to have a handle on the suggestions in Hayley's link.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, didn't want to start a new thread but I take Dianette (synthetic oestrogen) to control my acne - has this scuppered all hopes of losing my excess fat around my stomach?


----------

